# V weight at 6 Months? (Pics)



## Firefighter

Hello everyone, As I read I know Vs come in all sizes.

My fiance' picked out the largest Male of the litter.
We got him as a baby, Names " Di Vinci " 
He's a Full Blood and just turned *6 months old. 42lbs.*

So I was just wondering where your V was at 6 months. 

Heres some pics from a month or two ago at the dog park!
If these are too small, just let me know.


































And my favorite, lol His eyes 
"Daddy, Rly? By the Hydrant? Can I go play now"


----------



## jakersmomma

He looks like a happy, healthy, beautiful boy. My boy Jake is 2 and weighs 56lbs and he was about 40 at 6 months as well.


----------



## macrowe1

He's so handsome! Congrats on getting your new pup! I believe ours was about 40-50 at 6 months, he's topped out right now at 57. He seems good weight!


----------



## denparkin

He is gorgeous!
My V is 30 pounds and she will be 6 months in a couple of days. She's quite skinny, but happy and active. I'm going to make some satin balls tomorrow to help put some fat on her for the winter (to help keep her warm).


----------



## born36

My pup turned 6 months on Tuesday and he is about 40lbs too.


----------



## RubyRoo

What a beauty! Ruby was about 38 lbs at 6 months and now is 40 lbs at almost 11 months. She is a small girl though.


----------



## tanners_mama

What a handsome boy you have  Looks like a great size to me, but my pup is just a hair over 4 months, and weighs 25lbs.

Oh and I LOVE the fire hydrant pic!!


----------



## littlebit

These are great pics! He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## datacan

Sam was 40 Lb @ 6 months, eating everything...except carrots??

Handsome boy, love the fire hydrant picture.


----------



## Suliko

Oh, what a cutsie!!  I have a female V., and she's on a smaller size...so, she wouldn't be good to compare. He looks lean and great to me!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

My female is 5 1/2 months old. Very active. Picky eater. She weighs about 34 pounds. Solid muscle.


----------



## hollyandnick

What a gorgeous boy! Lucy was just weighed at the vet today. She is 7 months and is 37lbs. But, she is a female. There is a puppy Ridgeback in our area she plays with. He weighs almost 60lbs and only 4 months old!


----------



## tracker

My lui was about 45 lbs at 6 months. He is 55 lbs now at 10 months. 

I think Di Vinci is going to be a big boy. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Marion

Copper turned 7 months old on Sunday (the 6th) and weighs 44 lbs.


----------



## Marion

Here are some pictures of Copper, taken just a few days ago!


----------



## jaylena

Great looking pup! Gator turned 7 mths on the 6th and he weighed in at 50lbs.. i'm pretty sure he was 46lbs at 6 mths. Here is a shot we took on his 7mth birthday


----------



## harrigab

at 4.5 months Ruby is 28lbs and 18.5 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## harrigab

this is her most recent pic, taken last weekend


----------



## morgs1070

My boy Fred is 6 months old and 50lbs. He’s lean but is goi g to be a bit of a giant I think.


----------



## rsarvis

My boy Samwise was 47 lbs at his 6 month vet visit.
And then he was 59 lbs at 8 months.
He's 10 months now and I haven't weighed him recently. Maybe I'll do that and report back...


----------



## rsarvis

I just weighed Samwise... He's now a week past 10 months old and is 68lbs. I also figured I'd measure his height... He's about 26.5" at the shoulders, which is 1" taller than the max allowable in shows per the AKC breed standard. Made a little growth chart....


----------



## Gabica

lol, that would be a nice big bundle to sit on your lap . my 2 boys like to compete who gets to sit on mom's lap, meaning pinning me down and taking away space from my laptop machine as they think is a competition for them lol. the 2 together weight 109 pounds.


----------

